# "great" cellar conditions



## countrygirl (Jul 9, 2010)

reading another post made me think of a question...
what would be "great"/good, better, best/optimal "cellar" conditions
(i quote cellar because i'm sure all of our "cellars" are different, lol)


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool consistent temp medium humidity.


----------



## WineZilla (Aug 31, 2010)

*Wine cellar research*

I been doing a lot of research on cellaring

A consensus of good authorities say the optimal is a stable 55 deg F and 70% Relative humidity

Which in most houses means a special room with a cooling unit (not a standard AC unit) or a refrigerated cabinet unit or if conditions are right part of a basement

A really great book on constructing wine cellars is

How and Why to Build a Wine Cellar by Richard Gold 

John


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 31, 2010)

WineZilla said:


> Why to Build a Wine Cellar



I think we all know this answer.


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I think we all know this answer.




"STORAGE"?


----------



## WineZilla (Aug 31, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I think we all know this answer.



I guess that makes you a mind reader, that's a fabulous attribute. 

What no friendly welcome to the forum on my first post?

John


----------



## Tom (Aug 31, 2010)

no.

Will do that on 2nd ! 

Welcome.. Tell us about yourself. New to winenmaking?


----------



## WineZilla (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome Tom 

My first post was for Country Girl I hope it helps her

I almost thought by the reply from djrockinsteve, that posts that try to be helpful weren't welcome here. I guess someone pi**ed in his cornflakes. 


A bit about me

Been making wine on and off for more than 40 years.

In the design phase of a new house and will incorporate a conditioned pantry/wine cellar.

I have assimilated a lot of useful info on wine making and cellaring over the years. Always willing to learn more 

If I feel comfortable here I will contribute more


John


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

Well hopefully we can amuse you enough here to share with us and also learn with us. Glad you found us here and a big welcome. What are the plans as far as conditioning thus far.
Id probably go with either of these units if my cellar conditions were a little worse but they are close enough to perfect for me with almost consistant 60* and humidity perfect 8 months of the year and during the extreme summer I have to run a dehumd in there a few times a day. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PE6HHQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000T4O9O0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## WineZilla (Aug 31, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Well hopefully we can amuse you enough here to share with us and also learn with us. Glad you found us here and a big welcome. What are the plans as far as conditioning thus far.
> Id probably go with either of these units if my cellar conditions were a little worse but they are close enough to perfect for me with almost consistant 60* and humidity perfect 8 months of the year and during the extreme summer I have to run a dehumd in there a few times a day.
> 
> Grand-Wine-Cellar-Cooling-Black
> ...



Thanks for the very warm welcome Wade - and the recommendations. 

The first one is a closer fit to the required cubic footage

This is the unit I am considering 

Koolspace-koolR-

tried a linked post but got message

"In an effort to stamp out forum SPAM only members with 5 posts or more can post website links or email addresses."

so here's the cut and paste version -

http://www.amazon.com/Koolspace-koolR-Wine-Cellar-Cooling/dp/B0023RLY44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283304345&sr=8-1"]http://http://www.amazon.com/Koolspace-koolR-Wine-Cellar-Cooling/dp/B0023RLY44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1283304345&sr=8-1

Any comments on this unit?

John


----------



## Dufresne11 (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome John


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 5, 2010)

WineZilla said:


> I guess that makes you a mind reader, that's a fabulous attribute.
> 
> What no friendly welcome to the forum on my first post?
> 
> John



Hey John welcome to the party. I guess I missed your first posts not being in the introductions section. Glad you found us and we look forward to hearing more from you. You will find humor and knowledge on the site from folks all over the world.


----------



## Tom (Sep 5, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey John welcome to the party. I guess I missed your first posts not being in the introductions section. Glad you found us and we look forward to hearing more from you. You will find humor and knowledge on the site from folks all over the world.



And ALOT from PA


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry, Ive never seen that one nor do I know anyone whos used it.


----------

